# Ducting Question



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey,

I'm working on getting my DC up and running-have this unit http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP 
coming on Friday, weather permitting.

I'm trying to figure out how everything will fit together in terms of ducting and fittings. I am using 6" PVC, and in some cases reducing down to 4" for some machines and in some cases 2.5" (I know everyone recommends trying to stay 6" all the way thru, and I might work on modifying the machines at a later point to do that, but for now I'm working on getting set up).

My question is about how to connect from the 4" either direct to a machine, or in the case where I am reducing down to 2.5" how to connect the flex hose. The guy at Grizzly thought Fernco fittings http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/flexible-couplings might work since they are rubber and flexible and should fit onto the PVC or reducer and let me connect the flex hose.

Is that a good solution or is there another way to do this?

The second question is I am going to introduce a separator before the DC. The lids I've seen you can buy all have 4" ports and everyone recommends keeping that 6". I was going to try to make a simply plywood lid with 6" elbows glued in. Is that the move? Any idea where to get the 6" elbows for that that will connect to flex hose?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Look up Thein separator, then make yours with 6" fittings. You might find the Fernco fittings a little expensive, Woodcraft has a coupling made for going from 4" flex to 4" PVC. But you can also just use a 4" PVC coupling, and force the flex into one end of it (the flex will be a little large. It works better if you have a heat gun to heat the flex up a little, then shove it in. the 4" couplings are only a couple of dollars, get one and try it to see if you're happy with it. This will work with smaller flex as well, if you natch the PVC as closely as you can to the OD of the flex (it also works with 6"). But on your separator you could also use HVAC el's.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

I have all my tools connected with a length of flex hose going from the pipe to the tool. Just seemed like the natural way; don't others do that?

Make sure you get a tight closure on your separator or you will regret it.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

In most cases I do. But I try to keep the flex as absolutely short as possible, and anytime I can run to the tool with rigid pipe (like the table saw and my RAS) I did so.


----------

